# Problem with synaptics pad after reinstalling



## ikbendeman (Sep 17, 2010)

I had 8.1-STABLE installed and NetBSD installer messed up my FreeBSD slice... long story... but anyways. Since reinstalling my synaptics touchpad is working in X, however, the tap on pad to click function is now no longer working. Here are my files:

Xorg.conf
http://pastebin.org/926185

dmesg
http://pastebin.org/926217

loader.conf

```
dev.cpu.0.freq="2100"
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
hw.ata.ata_dma="1"
hw.snd.default_unit="1"
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
kern.ipc.shmmax="67108864"
kern.ipc.shmall="32768"
kern.maxfiles="25000"
debug.cpufreq.lowest="2100"
vfs.usermount="1"

acpi_load="YES"
acpi_hp_load="YES"
acpi_video_load="YES"
atapicam_load="YES"
cuse4bsd_load="YES"
#msdos_load="YES"
pwc_load="YES"
sem_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
#vboxdrv_load="YES"
```

rc.conf

```
#allscreen_flags="MODE_291"
#gnome_enable="YES"
hostname="megaton.fallout"
zfs_enable="NO"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
moused_enable="NO"
moused_nondefault_enable="NO"
#check_quotas="NO"
powerd_enable="NO"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
avahi_daemon_enable="YES"
avahi_dnsconfd_enable="YES"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
clear_tmp_X="YES"
performance_cpu_freq="2100"
economy_cpu_freq="2100"
vboxnet_enable="YES"
uhidd_flags="-kmohs"
uhidd_enable="YES"
webcamd_flags="-B -d ugen2.2 -i 0 -v 0"
webcamd_enable="YES"

swapfile="/media/sd/swap0"
```


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, and I've tried installing Xorg/Gnome from both source and packages.


----------



## aragon (Sep 17, 2010)

I see you posted [thread=17370]here[/thread].  Did you try tweak the sysctls that were mentioned there?


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, yes I did but its not working. Another weird thing I've noticed since installing 8.1-RELEASE... fortune is not installed. Isn't that part of the base system? If I build kernel/world from source to 8.1-STABLE, should I rebuild all my ports (I REALLY don't want to AGAIN) or will they run okay? I'm thinking maybe there's some issue with 8.0-RELEASE, or the iso I got... or possibly my cd drive.


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 18, 2010)

Problem solved! Turns out the values in my xorg.conf weren't being recognized BECAUSE gnome was messing everything up! I fixed it first (maybe) by:

```
1) Run gconf-editor
2) Browse to /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad
3) Set max_tap_time to 180
4) Select tap_to_click
```

but really the best option, which I am now using, to stop gnome from messing with your values set in Xorg.conf or a hal fdi...

```
1) Click System Menu -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
2) Under "Startup Programs" tab deselect gnome's touchpad module.
```

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 19, 2010)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply, yes I did but its not working. Another weird thing I've noticed since installing 8.1-RELEASE... fortune is not installed. Isn't that part of the base system? If I build kernel/world from source to 8.1-STABLE, should I rebuild all my ports (I REALLY don't want to AGAIN) or will they run okay? I'm thinking maybe there's some issue with 8.0-RELEASE, or the iso I got... or possibly my cd drive.



Do you have WITHOUT_GAMES= defined?  That would prevent fortune from being installed.

No, you shouldn't have to rebuild all of your ports over a minor version update.


----------



## ikbendeman (Sep 24, 2010)

Nope I installed off the DVD too, I downloaded source and rebuilt and fortune is there. The issue with the mouse was because gnome thinks it needs to decide for the user what he wants to do with his touchpad.


----------

